# Holster up, putos!!!



## fivehourfrenzy

I ordered two holsters today. Comp-tac 2 o'clock IWB for CC, and Minotaur Gladiator OWB for OC (also from Comp-tac). The Gladiator was pretty pricey, but being that I spend a lot of time outdoors and in the woods, a nice OWB holster was in line. I called Comp-tac and they said typical shipping time is one week, but since they're backed up, it's more like two weeks. S**t, sounds good to me! I waited over two months for my FIST holster when I had my P99c.

I'm excited. I'll be sure to post pictures and reviews.


----------



## john doe.

I've read good thngs about the CT. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

tnoisaw said:


> Let us know how you like it.


+1 I'll be looking for those reviews and photos. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

Well done. I look forward to your report. 

I've never understood people who buy $700 pistols then carry them in floppy, inefficient $10 holsters. Glad to see you avoided that trap.


----------



## submoa

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I ordered two holsters today.


Support your moderbator. Buy Galco, Cholo!


----------



## Mike Barham

submoa said:


> Support your *moderbator*.


How do you know what I do in my spare time?

Oh, wait...that's just a typo. :mrgreen:


----------



## longtooth

I also have a couple of Comp-Tac holsters. Min are the Infidel.
All C-T holsters are high quality & the lead time is good. Customer service is top of the line.


----------



## wiseguy

What? No love for Blackhawk! SERPA?


----------



## vernpriest

You get some love from me regarding the Blackhawk SERPA! I carry my Glock 19 in one and love it! If they had one for my Kahr CW9 I would have it instead of the Fobus. The SERPA is the recommended holster of one of my local gun dealers who happens to be a 30 yr retired SWAT member and SWAT trainer. He is the one that sold me on it over some of the more expensive leather ones and I'm glad he did.


----------



## Mike Barham

I use a Serpa over here, attached to my IBA. It's okay, though it does have a problem with locking the gun inside it, if you get out of sequence under stress. I'm not sure how good a concealement holster it would make, at least on my body, though.

I think *fhf* made some very intelligent holster choices, especially based on his preferred CCW position at the appendix.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Mike Barham said:


> I think *fhf* made some very intelligent holster choices, especially based on his preferred CCW position at the appendix.


Thanks Mike. I was about to go for the Supertuck like EVERYONE with XDs does, but I asked on XDtalk about using it in the appendix position as Crossbreed does not recommend it. 2nd post pointed me at the Comp-tac 2 o'clock. I looked at, did some mental pictures, and decided to get it. The belt clip is sat way away from the holster. This means even if I put the holster in a 12:30 position, the clip won't be getting jammed up on the buckle, and I may even be able to place it behind the first belt-loop on the right (which is really the last) to keep it from sliding forward. The holster looks like it sits pretty low so it's not halfway up my stomach.

The Gladiator is a fine looking holster. I'm not sure about what retention level it is, but I don't think I need to worry about someone sneaking up and taking it while I'm out camping, hiking, or fishing. I'm gonna take everyone's advice on here to be very selective about OCing when I'm in public. If I'm in a crowded area, anywhere where I'll be standing in lines, or somewhere that could be labeled "gun-unfriendly," I will be CCing. I don't need to OC to justify my manhood in plain sight. If I wanted to do that, I'd unzip my fly and show everyone my log, get arrested, and not have the rights to carry a deadly weapon. I did a bit a research on the Gladiator and it got very good reviews. The FBI cant is perfect (and pretty necessary) for a 4 o'clock position, which is where I'll OC.

I could go for a belt-mounted magazine holster, but I think I'll just use my pocket. If I'm ever in a self-defense shootout, I'll be taking cover to swap magazines, at which point I would have the extra split second to reach into my hip pocket.


----------



## niadhf

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I could go for a belt-mounted magazine holster, but I think I'll just use my pocket. If I'm ever in a self-defense shootout, I'll be taking cover to swap magazines, at which point I would have the extra split second to reach into my hip pocket.


you might want to consider soft nylon "knife" type holders then. Keep the lint and pocket traash out of the Magazines and keep them working well.

I've looked at the Comp tacs. Please let me know how they work. I like my fobus ALOT. but looking for an IWB


----------



## Mike Barham

Galco just started making a pocket mag carrier. My idea. :mrgreen: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterC3.asp?ProductID=3500&CatalogID=440

I still prefer a belt-mounted mag carrier for most applications. If your shirt can hide the gun, it can hide a mag carrier.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

That pocket holster looks kinda cool. I don't worry about getting my mags dirty. If they ever need a good cleaning I can run the spring and mag body through the dishwasher, oil them up, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Mike Barham

fivehourfrenzy said:


> That pocket holster looks kinda cool. I don't worry about getting my mags dirty. If they ever need a good cleaning I can run the spring and mag body through the dishwasher, oil them up, and I'm good to go.


Now you're thinking like a Glock owner. :mrgreen:

The main problem with carrying the mag in a pocket is that it is never in the right position to grab properly. The PMC solves that little issue.


----------



## gmaske

I to am holstering up. I finally gave up looking for the right "Bargin" and am ordering two Holsters from Don Hume tomorrow. I'm actually going to call them and make damn sure they actually FIT my pistol. I'm ordering an H721 open top high ride belt holster and an H715 MWC IWB. I'm not super keen on the clip but they don't make a loop type for my pistol yet. Looking for a Holster for a Ruger P345 sucks frankly. I can see a major change in wardrobe in my future too.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Mike Barham said:


> Now you're thinking like a Glock owner. :mrgreen:
> 
> The main problem with carrying the mag in a pocket is that it is never in the right position to grab properly. The PMC solves that little issue.


Lol...the only reason I clean my guns after every use is for my own personal pleasure, not to make sure they function. However, cleaning a .22LR frequently is a lot more important than a 9mm.

I think I'd rather use a pocket holster than a belt holster for magazines. I'd rather not have a magazine bottom poking me every time I move.


----------



## Old Padawan

A common reason for pistol malfunction is the mag. You may not be behind cover when you need to reload. On the belt really enhances speed and location. Have you tried a high-rise style mag pouch? Most of the mag rides at or above the belt line. Take a look at the Galco concealable. While you are at it look at the horizontal.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterA3.asp?ProductID=3302&CaliberID=216

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterA3.asp?ProductID=3124&CaliberID=216


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Old Padawan said:


> While you are at it look at the horizontal.


I've never seen one like that before. I like that idea, it seems like it would be more comfortable than the vertical. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

I like that horizontal rig...I could do an appendix carry on my left side. Thanks OP.


----------



## Mike Barham

BeefyBeefo said:


> I've never seen one like that before. I like that idea, it seems like it would be more comfortable than the vertical. :smt1099


You're welcome. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan

Mike Barham said:


> You're welcome. :mrgreen:


You can certianly take credit for that one considering you helped design it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Old Padawan said:


> You can certianly take credit for that one considering you helped design it.


That's awesome. Mike, It must be a cool feeling having a design idea go into production. That was definitely a good idea :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

It IS pretty cool, actually. Did I mention I have a fun job?

The 2008 catalog has several items that were my idea or I helped design. Now I just have to get back to my Galco modeling career.


----------



## Mike Barham

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I like that horizontal rig...I could do an appendix carry on my left side. Thanks OP.


Positioning it at the weak side "appendix," with baseplate to the weak side, makes for a *VERY* fast reload.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Mike Barham said:


> It IS pretty cool, actually. Did I mention I have a fun job?
> 
> The 2008 catalog has several items that were my idea or I helped design. Now I just have to get back to my Galco modeling career.


Are they hiring anytime within the near future? :anim_lol::anim_lol:

That does sound like fun, and you sure are experienced enough to have good ideas. The only way to have the best ideas is to have a lot of experience carrying, which you have. Sounds like a great job. If you enjoy your job, it's priceless.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

Galco does hire from time to time. You'll never get rich in the gun industry, but you'll have a good time earning a decent living!


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Mike Barham said:


> You'll never get rich in the gun industry


Damn... :mrgreen::smt083

Sounds like a lot of fun.

-Jeff-


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Mike Barham said:


> Positioning it at the weak side "appendix," with baseplate to the weak side, makes for a *VERY* fast reload.


That's exactly what I was thinking. It's right there...reach down, slide it out (baseplate faces to the left with bullets facing forward), and lock and load. Totally concealed, totally comfortable, and totally accessable. Think I'll get one of those.


----------



## niadhf

wiseguy said:


> What? No love for Blackhawk! SERPA?


i have not tried them and am not knocking them. just a heads up they have issue a limited recall notice. models 410013bk-l an -r; 41051bk-l and -r; 990984ct-l; 41513bk-l and -r.
Guess some are specific to handgun model.


----------



## Old Padawan

fivehourfrenzy said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. It's right there...reach down, slide it out (baseplate faces to the left with bullets facing forward), and lock and load. Totally concealed, totally comfortable, and totally accessable. Think I'll get one of those.


DID I JUST SELL FHF ON A GALCO PRODUCT??!! yOU KNOW THERE ISNT ANY PLASTIC IN THAT MAG POUCH RIGHT??:smt083


----------



## 54omle

Here's something that is very inexpensive and works great for a mag pouch. Try a cell phone holder that has a magnetic flap. They look like a common cell phone case but will hold a large magazine easily. I know quite a few folks that carry a spare mag that way and for anyone who carries concealed it is sometimes tough to hide a lot of gear this is just one thing to make it easier.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Old Padawan said:


> DID I JUST SELL FHF ON A GALCO PRODUCT??!! yOU KNOW THERE ISNT ANY PLASTIC IN THAT MAG POUCH RIGHT??:smt083


I'm okay with that...as long as it works. Besides, I like leather. I'm a dominatrix. :anim_lol: Is that holster shiny black, skin-tight, and do well with lube?


----------



## Mike Barham

fivehourfrenzy said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. It's right there...reach down, slide it out (baseplate faces to the left with bullets facing forward), and lock and load. Totally concealed, totally comfortable, and totally accessable. Think I'll get one of those.


Carry it with the bullets _up_ for the fastest reload.


----------



## khellandros66

Spilt duty,

For work or general carry I use an Uncle Mikes IWB or preferabley my Galco M7X MATRIX

Dressed up etc I use my Action Pro IWB Tuckable.

The Galco is perfect and easy for a fast draw its amazing! I am able to do a rock draw, fire on two targets with ease, which is vital for exactness. I put my life and yours in the hands of Galco for reliability and quality.



Cheers

Bobby


----------



## MLB

Old Padawan said:


> DID I JUST SELL FHF ON A GALCO PRODUCT??!! yOU KNOW THERE ISNT ANY PLASTIC IN THAT MAG POUCH RIGHT??:smt083


Don't worry OP, FHF will likely wrap it in carbon fiber sooner or later... :anim_lol:

Good choice there FHF. Looks like quality stuff.


----------



## Old Padawan

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I'm okay with that...as long as it works. Besides, I like leather. I'm a dominatrix. :anim_lol: Is that holster shiny black, skin-tight, and do well with lube?


HA!! LMAO


----------

